# From Coat Hooks to Knives??



## mr drinky (May 6, 2011)

I was reading an article in Esquire on Evan Yurman, son of jeweler David Yurman where he talks about learning to make knives. 

http://www.esquire.com/style/fashion-story/evan-yurman-profile-0209

Anyhow, here is a quote from the story:

Yurman says, "I ran into a blacksmith near his house, and he had this amazing handmade knife. We got to talking and eventually he invited me to learn how to forge a knife. 'But,' the blacksmith said, 'before you learn how to make a knife, you need to make 200 coat hooks, because everything you need to know about making knives is in one of those hooks.' [End Quote]

Well, I'm neither a blacksmith nor a knifemaker, but is this some sort of Karate Kid-like zen thing for knifemakers? 

I know there is more to making a knife, but I found the story interesting. I bet if I was wandering in the woods and met Devin, he would have me make 200 spoons -- all for Chef Niloc of course.

k.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (May 6, 2011)

One of the most difficult skills to master is learning to make accurate hammer blows. The hammers used for blacksmithing are more than twice the weight of hammers used in construction. Once you master the accuracy, you can work on the amount of force you use. Making hooks would also teach you haw the steel responds to the hammer and how the temperature affects how the steel would move. Cosider that making coat hooks is better than making nails, the traditional first task for apprentice blacksmiths.


----------



## mr drinky (May 6, 2011)

Interesting. And he also makes jewelry too. Btw, I wish I had known about your mokume jewelry before I bought my ring. I love those rings.

k.


----------



## StephanFowler (May 6, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> One of the most difficult skills to master is learning to make accurate hammer blows. The hammers used for blacksmithing are more than twice the weight of hammers used in construction. Once you master the accuracy, you can work on the amount of force you use. Making hooks would also teach you haw the steel responds to the hammer and how the temperature affects how the steel would move. Cosider that making coat hooks is better than making nails, the traditional first task for apprentice blacksmiths.


 


very true, also, one of the hardest things to hammer to shape is an even clean taper, and coat hooks (nails also) have several of those.

along with a little scrolling and twisting for fun


----------

